# Just witnessed one of the most vicious hits in football I've seen



## Johnnny (Dec 19, 2004)

During the Jacksonville Vs. Green Bay game earlier today, I think with about 8mins left in the 4th quarter I saw one of the most vicious hits I've seen at any level of football in a long time even while I played.


Defensive Back Dononvan Darius #20 just close-lined Green Bay WR Robert Ferguson (Texas-A&M) in the throat on purpose.


Along with this hit he ripped off Ferguson's helmet & the guy was unconcious for a little while. He had to be taken off by a stretcher & had thumbs up.

On top of all of it Ferguson held on to the ball.

But in the replays, Darius's intentions were clear as he began running into Ferguson, he just unloaded his forearm right into Ferguson's throat & ripped his helmet off.


Just a dirty, low, & unnecessary hit just to hurt him.


He will be fined by the NFL, maybe suspended for a couple of games, & he was ejected & taken to the locker room.

I've never seen Donovan Darius commit a hit such as this one. He's always been a "clean" player.

This was just uncalled for & he deserves whatever he gets.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2004)

I just missed it. Any links to it?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 19, 2004)

mino lee



> I just missed it. Any links to it?



Watch the sports highlights on ESPN's Sports Center either tonight or tomorrow morning, they may show it.

The only thing I can suggest is www.NFL.com


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah I was watchin it too... He definately did it intentionally but it didn't really look that vicious to me. I've seen a lot more violent hits from free safety's on receivers and such.  But he definately deserves to be punished for intentionally trying to take out Ferguson.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 19, 2004)

Goodfella9783



> Yeah I was watchin it too... He definately did it intentionally but it
> didn't really look that vicious to me. I've seen a lot more violent
> hits from free safety's on receivers and such.  But he definately deserves
> to be punished for intentionally trying to take out Ferguson.



I agree, but come on, it was bloody vicious.

His helmet was ripped right off & Donovan's forearm went right into his throat.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah I guess...but if he got right up I wouldn't of thought anything of it really.  It was more of a dirty and harm intending hit than anything. But yeah I guess I can see it as pretty bad since he was aiming for his neck/throat area.  What about John Lynch's hit on a the San Diego player when Denver played San Diego last week or 2 weeks ago.  It was clean but it was so violent... I was like damn!!!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 19, 2004)

Goodfella9783



> Yeah I guess...but if he got right up I wouldn't of thought anything of it really.  It was more of a dirty and harm intending hit than
> anything. But yeah I guess I can see it as pretty bad since he was aiming for
> his neck/throat area.  What about John Lynch's hit on a the San Diego
> player when Denver played San Diego last week or 2 weeks ago.  It was
> clean but it was so violent... I was like damn!!!!!



I missed that hit by John Lynch.

One thing I notice is that they don't always show these vicious & dirty hits in the highlights.

Did John Lynch get fined &/or suspended at all?

I've never thought of Donovan Darius or John Lynch until these hits.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 19, 2004)

yeah that hit was unneccessary


----------



## jack52 (Dec 20, 2004)

Football is a rough game. Lynch isn't the choir boy they portrayed when the Bucs won the Super Bowl and Darius does this shit all the time , but the Jags aren't on national game much. In truth and fairness a reciever can duck his head to try to avoid an arm tackle and cause a lot of these high shots. Johnny do you Tivo the games looking for hits? Count the crackbacks next week.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't know if that was intentional.  It happened so fast, I think Darius just threw his arm out there looking to make contact, since he saw the receiver had gotten past him.  I really don't think he was trying to rip Ferguson's head off.  I am not defnding him in any way I'm just saying I don't think intentional injury was what he had in mind.  That said, the ejection, a fine, and a suspension are definitely in order.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 20, 2004)

Jake52



> Football is a rough game. Lynch isn't the choir boy they portrayed when the Bucs won the Super Bowl and Darius does this shit all the time , but the Jags aren't on national game much. In truth and fairness a reciever can duck his head to try to avoid an arm tackle and cause a lot of these high shots. Johnny do you Tivo the games looking for hits? Count the crackbacks next week.



No I don't look for these hits each week 


But when I see a totally uncalled for hit I notice it. There are no needs for plays & hits such as that by Donovan Darius.


I Are Baboon



> don't know if that was intentional. It happened so fast, I think Darius just threw his arm out there looking to make contact, since he saw the receiver had gotten past him. I really don't think he was trying to rip Ferguson's head off. I am not defnding him in any way I'm just saying I don't think intentional injury was what he had in mind. That said, the ejection, a fine, and a suspension are definitely in order.



Did you even see the hit?   

He put his forearm up just before the hit & put it right into his throat ripping his helmet off.

I think the message was clear. Donovan wanted to put him down permanently.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Did you even see the hit?



yes


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

I saw the hit and agree with IAB, it looks like he just got past the receiever and was reaching back.  I missed the hit initially and used our HD rollback feature roll it back.  I watched it, in context, a few times and don't believe it to be malicious, more of an, "Oh shit, I fucked up and blew my assignment I better reach back." type of deal.  The problem is, when the sportscasters play it back, they only play the hit back, they don't show the receiver stop, the safety fly by, and reach back.  All you see is the clothesline.


----------



## Flex (Dec 20, 2004)

I think the worst hit ever was when LT broke Joe Thiesman in half


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Dec 20, 2004)

btw Johnnny, you do a great job of making every player into a bad guy, the play was going 90 miles an hour, and he went to swat for the ball, not for the illegal hit. it wasn't intentional and Darius immediately went to pray for him. These things happen.. and if you think that was the most brutal hit you drama queen, go and watch some NFL replays from back in the day. The game is much more tame and regulated nowadays, no question.


----------



## jack52 (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnny, Have you ever played tackle football? You may not realize how fast things happen out there. I seem to remember this summer you went on and on about this same subject. I think it was helmet to helmet contact at that point and you were yapping about High School Ball. Do I remember correctly?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 20, 2004)

gr81



> btw Johnnny, you do a great job of making every player into a bad guy, the play was going 90 miles an hour, and he went to swat for the ball, not for the illegal hit. it wasn't intentional and Darius immediately went to pray for him. These things happen.. and if you think that was the most brutal hit you drama queen, go and watch some NFL replays from back in the day. The game is much more tame and regulated nowadays, no question



Don't put words in my mouth.

I haven't critcised any players (except for the rookies at the beginning of the year b/c of all the money they wanted, wanted higher salaries than veterans).


This is the first player all year that I have criticised.

I've been a fan of DB Donovan Darius as well for awhile now as I followed him in college.

As you can see what damage Darius layed on Ferguson in the picture it was intentional & dirty & I hope he gets suspended for at least a few games to teach him a lesson.


Just watch the reply, you see Darius's arm winding up for the close line & he purposely aims high.

A straight tackle would've been fine

None of the defensive players I played with ever made vicious & uncalled for hits such as this one that Darius made


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> it was intentional



No.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 20, 2004)

> This is the first player all year that I have criticised.



lest we forget that jackass H to H hit thread that went on for like ten pages, how could you say you never criticized anyone? I know everyone else still has their metaphorical ears ringing from all yrou stupidity in that thread, so lets not make a new one ok johnnnyboy. it wasn't intentional, period!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 20, 2004)

> None of the defensive players I played with ever made vicious & uncalled for hits such as this one that Darius made




...yet Dariius and ihs buddies are making millions playing teh sport proffesionally, and you and your buddies are sitting on their thumbs talkin shit on the internet about how great you were... see a pattern?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 20, 2004)

gr81



> lest we forget that jackass H to H hit thread that went on for like ten pages, how could you say you never criticized anyone? I know everyone
> else still has their metaphorical ears ringing from all yrou stupidity
> in that thread, so lets not make a new one ok johnnnyboy. it wasn't
> intentional, period!



I was criticising a highschool player for making a dumb & uncalled for hit.

I hadn't criticised an NFL player at that point b/c there hadn't been any serious uncalled for hits durnig the first few weeks of the season.


Obviously the referees thought it was an uncalled for & vicious hit as they ejected him from the game & the NFL will fine him & may even suspend him. & they were penalized 15 yards which was a minor penalty for that.

That's all the facts I need after what I saw. The league & ref's saw it.

I will leave it up to them & they will teach him a lesson.

One player on an opposing team we played once did that to our TE & the player was suspended for the rest of the season. It wasn't that different from this hit. The jack ass did it on purpose

Luckily our TE only missed a week, he was experiencing hot flashes, dizziness, & a fever. He had to have a CAT Scan which turned out fine, they just told him to take a week off.

I Are baboon



> No.



Yes it was on purpose, he could've lowered his shoulders to hit him if he wanted to. But he decided to run into him at full speed & wound up his forearm aimed right for the throat & almost ripped his head off.

& the reaction of the fans said it all. I'm not really a Packer fan, but in this case I will side with them.

Players do not need to make stupid plays like this.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 20, 2004)

uncalled for, yes, vicious, absolutely, but intentional, how can you possibly sit there like a monday morning qb and say that. Your a fool and once again yrou mouth has proved it. I refuse to get into this argument with you again. have a nice day bitch


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I Are baboon
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was on purpose,


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2004)

This can go on all day, can I join in


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 20, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I saw the hit and agree with IAB, it looks like he just got past the receiever and was reaching back.  I missed the hit initially and used our HD rollback feature roll it back.  I watched it, in context, a few times and don't believe it to be malicious, more of an, "Oh shit, I fucked up and blew my assignment I better reach back." type of deal.  The problem is, when the sportscasters play it back, they only play the hit back, they don't show the receiver stop, the safety fly by, and reach back.  All you see is the clothesline.



Dale my boy my boy.  I know folks from Milton are a little slow, but let me try and break this down for you:  He reached is arm out and then moved it forward, not backward, aiming at the throat.  IT could have only been worse if there was plastic explosive in the crook of his arm.  AFter all, 3, count em 3, pieces of his helmet went flying in different directions. I know its football, but come on, that was BS.  Should be considered assault.  Eject his dumb ass for the next 10 games.  Anyone know howthe guy is?


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 20, 2004)

GREEN BAY, Wis. (AP) - Green Bay Packers wide receiver Robert Ferguson will stay in the hospital at least one more night as he recovers from the clothesline hit by Jacksonville safety Donovin Darius. 

Ferguson got a concussion and was temporarily paralysed below the waist when he was hit Sunday. He regained feeling and movement on his way to the hospital, where he was kept overnight. 

Coach Mike Sherman said Monday that Ferguson had weakness in his arms but was in good spirits when he visited him Sunday night. He didn't know if Ferguson was up and walking around Monday.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2004)

Just watch the replay again on MN countdown and it looks like it was intentional. Intentional in a sense that he closelined him in a last line of his ability to tackle Ferguson. We can't say if he was or wasn't intentionally trying to injure him because we don't know what was going through Darius's head at the time.  Just looks like he did it to make sure he tackled Ferguson.  Darius also said that he was going for the ball and he was sorry for the outcome.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 20, 2004)

WitMaster



> GREEN BAY, Wis. (AP) - Green Bay Packers wide receiver Robert Ferguson
> will stay in the hospital at least one more night as he recovers from
> the clothesline hit by Jacksonville safety Donovin Darius.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update.

I hope he's okay & can play again.

But man it was a damn dirty hit.

He should've lowered his shoulders before putting his arm out to his throat.

If he had lowered his shoulders more, his forearm would've gone into his chest & might not have hurt him so badly.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 20, 2004)

More boo hooing over a hit in football.

I'm an Aggie, I love Ferguson, but he's a man and football is football.  

& Let me just say that I knew a guy once who was clotheslined and it hurt him and he quti playing football.

So he cried to mommy and had an advocate named Johnnny rally to his cause, and football became outlawed because of big meanies in the game, there should be less meanie headedness in the game.

I knew a guy once who had his eighth spinal neck colum damaged & that't not good.  Now they play with flags and there are no winners or losers, once the game is tied they all stop,.

& I need a tissue.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 20, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> More boo hooing over a hit in football.
> 
> I'm an Aggie, I love Ferguson, but he's a man and football is football.
> 
> ...



Personally I'd love to give you a close-line hit just as Darius gave Ferguson.

Maybe then you'd see things differently when you went unconcious & temporarily lost feeling in your legs.

I know that would shut you up.


----------



## Flex (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Duncans Donuts
> Personally I'd love to give you a close-line hit just as Darius gave Ferguson.
> 
> Maybe then you'd see things differently when you went unconcious & temporarily lost feeling in your legs.
> ...



 Johnny's talking shit.

DD, you know you can run, but you can't hide from Johhhnie, watch out, bro


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 20, 2004)

Flex



> Johnny's talking shit.
> 
> DD, you know you can run, but you can't hide from Johhhnie, watch out,
> bro



Don't know why you guys have to turn this thread to shits.


I'm not the only one here who agrees that hit was uncalled for & dangerous.


The NFL & ref's obviously didn't think that Ferguson only needed a tissue nor did they think that Darius was hitting lightly.


Just uncalled for & dangerous.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I'm not the only one here who agrees that hit was uncalled for & dangerous.



No ones arguing that.. they are saying it was un-intentional.  I dont think he did it on purpose either.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 20, 2004)

> Personally I'd love to give you a close-line hit just as Darius gave Ferguson.
> 
> Maybe then you'd see things differently when you went unconcious & temporarily lost feeling in your legs.
> 
> I know that would shut you up.



Oh my god, old Diet-supplements-gave-me-hyperthyroidism is threating to wack me in football ..

I better slip some Ephedrine into your virgin margarita, fast, or I could be in some real trouble!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> He reached is arm out and then moved it forward, not backward, aiming at the throat.




He reached his arm back, since he was past the receiver, and came forward to try and pull him down.  AS someone else pointed out, it was his last line of defense.  Unfortunately it was high and it hurt the other player.  Definitely a penalty, but I wouldn't say intentional except that he was intentionally trying to prevent the receiver from catching the ball.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 20, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> More boo hooing over a hit in football.
> 
> I'm an Aggie, I love Ferguson, but he's a man and football is football.
> 
> ...


LMFAO cuz


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 21, 2004)

It's funny how Johnny takes this stuff so personally.  You'd think it was his DAD that got the clothesline.  



Johnny, stop getting so worked up over this.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't take these things personally.

I just think that it is really a shit attitude when a player INTENTIONALLY sets out to hurt another player.

As much of a fan I am of Warren Sapp, that hit he made on the Packer Offensive lineman last year while he was still with the buc's was also uncalled for. All the fans & commentators agreed.

The commentators during this JacksonVill Vs. Green Bay game also said it was uncalled for & that Donovan Darius did it on purpose as he was in an upright position & you clearly saw him wind up his forearm & shoved it right into his throat ripping his helmet off & taking out his mouth piece.

I know for a fact that if this same hit happened to one of you, you'd think it was intentional also which it "CLEARLY" was.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> it was intentional also which it "CLEARLY" was.



No it wasn't.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 21, 2004)

The NFL & comentators disagree with you sorry. You're wrong.

They ejected him, they will fine him at least $5,000 & will probably suspend him for at least a couple of games.

I think the NFL, & commentators & the fans know a little more about football than you guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2004)

Then why bring it up with us if you think we are not knowledgable about football

BTW it was a vicous and bad hit, but intentional, I highly doubt it.  He was doing his job making the tackle, sometimes by anymeans necessary.  There are alot of emotions in these games, he was probably trying to make a big hit, but the intent wasn't to rip his head off


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 21, 2004)

IainDaniel



> Then why bring it up with us if you think we are not knowledgable about football



I thought that just maybe for a second that the majority of ppl here would see it the way the NFL, the fans, the commentators & ref's saw it.

I guess they're all wrong too :rolleyes"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 21, 2004)

*LMAO!* 

We don't agree with Johnnnnny, so we must not know what we are talking about.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 21, 2004)

You also don't agree with the NFL, the fans, the commentators & ref's.

Personally I think the majority the ppl who aren't on this forum, just the general population would agree with the above.

We will see if & when Darius gets suspended & for how long.

I hope he does get suspended & fined a good amount.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2004)

of course he will get suspended that is not the what is in question.  He was careless.

It was not intentional however.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 21, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> It was not intentional however.



Nope.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> You also don't agree with the NFL, the fans, the commentators & ref's.
> 
> Personally I think the majority the ppl who aren't on this forum, just the general population would agree with the above.
> 
> ...



But I do agree with GoPro.  

I'm sorry...that was too easy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2004)

NEW YORK (AP) -- Jacksonville safety Donovin Darius was fined $75,000 by the NFL on Tuesday for a hit across the neck of Green Bay's Robert Ferguson that left the wide receiver temporarily paralyzed. 

Darius, who was ejected from the game, wasn't suspended because league disciplinarian Gene Washington noted that this was the first time he had been fined for a violation. 

[... stuff deleted ...]

"You violently and unnecessarily struck your opponent in the neck and head area with your forearm,'' Washington said in his letter to Darius.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 21, 2004)

Johnny is the unofficial spokesman for "whogivesashit"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Johnny is the unofficial spokesman for "whogivesashit"




I thought he was the spokesperson for the NFL, now I can't believe a word he says. Almost makes me doubt that he got thyroid problems from ephedra without any prior thyroid condition.  Kinda makes ya think...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2004)

First off Johninny, this isn't the most vicious hit ever,  I saw a kid get flipped playing a game of Red Rover in 8th grade, he busted his nose, and was knocked unconcious there was blood everywhere.  If he had actually been "hit" and his helmet had dislodged from his body then it would be more of a hard hit.  Second as a former Strong Safety I can see how this could have unfolded, when you miscalculate the angle of attack you tend to make a desperate move to correct yourself which from what I saw was the case.  I'm sure he isn't proud of himself for taking another player out like that, now if he had made a direct hit and knocked him out he may have had some bragging rights.  It's full contact football, people pay to see violent clashing of 2 opposing teams, they want to here the "CLACK" of shoulders pads all the way up in the top tiers.  What do you suggest they all run around with foam suits so that when they hit all you hear is a little "PIFF"?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 21, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift



> NEW YORK (AP) -- Jacksonville safety Donovin Darius was fined $75,000 by the NFL on Tuesday for a hit across the neck of Green Bay's Robert Ferguson that left the wide receiver temporarily paralyzed.
> 
> Darius, who was ejected from the game, wasn't suspended because league disciplinarian Gene Washington noted that this was the first time he had been fined for a violation.
> 
> "You violently and unnecessarily struck your opponent in the neck and head area with your forearm,'' Washington said in his letter to Darius.



Thanks for that bit of informative information.

I still would've suspended him for  2 games.

But $75K is quite a bit.

The league obviously thought it was severe.


Maniclion



> First off Johninny, this isn't the most vicious hit ever,



I never said it was the most vicious hit ever.

I said that it was "one" (key word here) of the most vicious hits I've seen in a long time meaning a 3-5yrs.



> Second as a former Strong Safety I can see how this could have unfolded, when you miscalculate the angle of attack you tend to make a desperate move to correct yourself which from what I saw was the case. I'm sure he isn't proud of himself for taking another player out like that, now if he had made a direct hit and knocked him out he may have had some bragging rights. It's full contact football, people pay to see violent clashing of 2 opposing teams, they want to here the "CLACK" of shoulders pads all the way up in the top tiers. What do you suggest they all run around with foam suits so that when they hit all you hear is a little "PIFF"?



None of our defensive players made any "miscalculations" such as this one.

Darius should've lowered his shoulders more just before the point of attack. This way Darius's forearm would've gone into Ferguson's chest & arm area instead of his throat. If you're in a standing upright position as Darius was & you wind your forearm up for the big hit, of course your forearm is going to go into his throat.

Careless & deliberate move.

Donovan Darius was even standing over him taunting him after the hit until he realized Ferguson was seriously hurt. 

Not cool, nor was the hit Warren Sapp layed on the Packer O linemen last year during an interception I believe & it was in Green Bay.


----------



## jack52 (Dec 21, 2004)

Seventy five thousand bucks is about half a game check dumbass! The fans boo not going for 4th and 10, the announcers are whiners, the league wouldn't have done shit except morons like you got all wet in the drawers about this. And you're probably gonna talk about this longer than they've debated Kennedy getting shot.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 21, 2004)

> Thanks for that bit of informative information.



hey dipshit, you can't for the sake of grammar say things like "informative information", its repetitive to say the least. If information is not informative, then its not information, it's just an opinion, kindof like what we hear comin out of your mouth nonstop!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Dec 22, 2004)

jack52



> Seventy five thousand bucks is about half a game check dumbass! The fans boo not going for 4th and 10, the announcers are whiners, the league wouldn't have done shit except morons like you got all wet in the
> drawers about this. And you're probably gonna talk about this longer than
> they've debated Kennedy getting shot.



Another smart ass 

That's still $75,000 out of his pocket. I'd be pretty pissed off losing that money. 3 of those paychecks would buy you a house.

gr81



> hey dipshit, you can't for the sake of grammar say things like "informative information", its repetitive to say the least. If information is not informative, then its not information, it's just an opinion, kindof like what we hear comin out of your mouth nonstop!



Personally from this I can see you never took an english course or passed one for that matter.

You can use them together I've heard it many times before.

But I will correct myself "Thanks for that informative piece of information would be proper.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Not cool, nor was the hit Warren Sapp layed on the Packer O linemen last year during an interception I believe & it was in Green Bay.



That hit was a cheap shot.  The Packer lineman was more or less jogging towards the play, but was too far away to have a chance of making a play. Sapp blindsided the guy.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 22, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift



> That hit was a cheap shot.  The Packer lineman was more or less jogging towards the play, but was too far away to have a chance of making a play. Sapp blindsided the guy.



Glad you see things the way I did concerning that play.

Thanks for that informative piece of information.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 22, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> *LMAO!*
> 
> We don't agree with Johnnnnny, so we must not know what we are talking about.


another LMFAO...gotta love the threads that Johnny gets involved in


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

Johnnny you are a complete laughing stock, everyone is lauging at you and how dumb you are.  I get PMs all the time from people who pretend to be nice to you laughing at your stupid queer ass.  You are a joke.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 22, 2004)

^^couldn't have said it better myself DD. Football is a violent game and things like this and much happen all the time. What about Terrel Owens injury last week, was Roy Williams tackle intentionally meant to sprain his ankle or could it have been an accident? Donovan Darius is not a dirty player and has never had a history proving otherwise. And as for all the experts agreeing with you, you are full of shit. I watch Sportscenter and NFL Live everyday and Sean Salsbury, TJ, Chris Berman and so on agree that it was an accident as well as everyone else I have heard speak on it. But hey I guess its too bad that all these pro players can't be as in control as whatever roody-poo team you played on, which you constantly reference. Do us a favor and shut up b/c no one cares about your crappy agenda you sploozer


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2004)

Just found this thread.

The hit was bad, but he was trying to prevent a catch or at least make the tackle. He was out of position and the hit came high. I looked horrible but saying he was intentionally trying to hurt someone is just ridiculous.

I just don't understand how they expect these HUGE, FAST players to avoid hits sometimes. I mean, the difference between a vicious hit and a clean hit is often a nanosecond. 

It is particularly bad with the QBs. Having your arms up to swat a pass and a "head shot to the QB" is a fine line. I think they should just put the QBs in dresses and say "don't touch them." That penalty on the Panthers the other night for roughing Vick was absurd.

Sorry for the rant but Johnny, you are, once again, talking out of your ass.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> Johnnny you are a complete laughing stock, everyone is lauging at you and how dumb you are.  I get PMs all the time from people who pretend to be nice to you laughing at your stupid queer ass.  You are a joke.



I personally think that you are a fucking conceited, steroid using, homo, asshole who thinks he knows everything about everything. 

I've tried to make peace with you & get along but you deserve this.

I get pm's from ppl who believe this about you so I personally don't give a shit what your little gym rat buddies think.

I am not the only one who thinks this forum is becoming a complete waste of time b/c of assholes like you.

I wonder what you would score on an IQ & SAT test?

Probably very low as your intelligence level is suffering with all that extra testosterone you inject in your ass.

Any insults that you or anyone else could say, I could care less.

This is one of the many reason's I'm not on the forum very much.

I've received more than a few PM's from ppl who are also sick of this forum for all of these types of reasons including all the flamming that had been going on earlier in the fall.

I also noticed through members galleries that have been on for a long time with ppl who haven't been on this forum for ages probably, I had contacted a few of them inquiring about their absence from the forum & a few replied saying they were sick of the forum b/c of members such as yourself.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope you keep spending less, and less time here.  Too bad your appendix doesn't burst or something.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

Premier



> I hope you keep spending less, and less time here. Too bad your appendix doesn't burst or something.



Fuck you Asshole  

You are another one of the conceited, know it all pricks that need an attitude re-adjustment.

I hope your brain explodes inside your head & all the leftovers seep out of your nose, eye sockets, & ears.

Then maybe the Wizard will give you a new one.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

I must have hit a nerve   Give your mother a kiss for me John boy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Duncans Donuts
> 
> I get pm's from ppl who believe this about you so I personally don't give a shit what your little gym rat buddies think.
> 
> I had contacted a few of them inquiring about their absence from the forum & a few replied saying they were sick of the forum b/c of members such as yourself.


Who the fuck pm's you?!? I bet you haven't gotten a single pm except people messing with you because your such an idiot. 

And of course i call bullshit to the second paragraph there. 

And you use the same insults over and over, learn something new!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Duncans Donuts
> I personally think that you are a fucking conceited, asshole who thinks he knows everything about everything.


Well I'd trust whatever DD has to say about training. He has pics up that look pretty damn good. Where are your pics Johnnny?!? Oh, that's right. Your fat right now because you developed hyperthyrodism from ephedra and you don't squat because that stunts your growth. And how many forums have you been chased out of so far?!? Hmmm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> I hope your brain explodes inside your head & all the leftovers seep out of your nose, eye sockets, & ears.


What, do you have so little imagination that you have to pretty much repeat the type of insult that was given to you? Lame Johnnny, pretty damn lame.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

No no Rock.. its funny, because his appendix DID burst


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 23, 2004)

All this love because some dude on a football team hit a guy wrong.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas IAB.  Have a great Holiday


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No no Rock.. its funny, because his appendix DID burst


Well he CLAIMS it did, LOL!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> All this love because some dude on a football team hit a guy wrong.


All this love because it's Johnnny


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

You guys are seriously fucked up in the head, in a good way.  I don't know what is funnier, your complete disregard for Johnny, or the notion that he would look up people who haven't posted in a while, PM them, and they would respond.  Seriously, if they had been leftwhy the fuck would they come back to check their PMs?  I guess this place is too bad to post, but not too bad to lurk.  This thread is an instant classic.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832



> Who the fuck pm's you?!? I bet you haven't gotten a single pm except  people messing with you because your such an idiot.
> 
> And of course i call bullshit to the second paragraph there.
> 
> And you use the same insults over and over, learn something new!



I have more than a few ppl who PM me who see things my way about this forum & the few conceited, know it all pricks such as yourself who bring the quality of this forum down. 

I won't disclose their names as that would not be a descent thing to do.

I've been in touch with a few of the old members who haven't been on the forum in ages as to why they haven't been on the forum, & they said it's b/c they got fed up with the forum b/c of ppl such as yourself.

I personally don't give a shit what your narrow ass thinks. 




> Well I'd trust whatever DD has to say about training. He has pics up that look pretty damn good. Where are your pics Johnnny?!? Oh, that's right. Your fat right now because you developed hyperthyrodism from ephedra and you don't squat because that stunts your growth. And how many forums have you been chased out of so far?!? Hmmm....



If you've been paying attention to anything I've said, I'm actually trimming down very nicely now while getting stronger & more developed.

As for squats I do them all the time don't put words in my mouth. 

I have my squat back up to about 375lbs for 5 reps at 198lbs parallel to the floor. I said I didn't do squats when I was a teenager.

You really don't know anything. Hyperthyroidism causes you to loose body mass & weight not gain.

As I said already I had an alteration to my treatment as I had my thyroid shutdown so I had no thyroid for 5 months before I could take synthroid which is why I gained some weight uncontrolably.

As I said I've started to trim down a lot.

I've seen your pics & you're no Schwarzenegger (I never said I was either). So maybe you shouldn't be babling so much.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

Dale Mabry



> You guys are seriously fucked up in the head, in a good way. I don't know what is funnier, your complete disregard for Johnny, or the notion that he would look up people who haven't posted in a while, PM them, and they would respond. Seriously, if they had been gone for so long how would they know to check their PMs, I guess this place is too bad to post, but not too bad to lurk. This thread is an instant classic.



The only reason I pm'd them is b/c I was inquiring their abscence to the forum.

& they gladly explained why. Nothing wrong with that.

I agree with them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnny, my point is that if they no longer came to the forums, they would have no way of knowing you PM'ed them.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

Premier



> No no Rock.. its funny, because his appendix DID burst



No it didn't jagoff, it was inflammed & had just started to become infected.

Learn to read.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever Johnnny, LOL. I hope you get a life for Christmas, maybe one of the "secret" people who PM you can help you in that regard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn not to lie jackass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And WTF is a jagoff? Making things up again I see.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do read.. just not what you post.  Did you kiss your mother for me yet?  She will miss me since I cant volunteer at the hospital.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832



> Whatever Johnnny, LOL. I hope you get a life for Christmas, maybe one of the "secret" people who PM you can help you in that regard.



I have more than a fine life thank you very much.

Which brings me to my next question, all the ppl wasting their time on the internet when they could be working making money, seeing friends, going out with women, & of course actually going to the gym instead of just talking about the gym.

Waste of time IMO. There's more than a few members here I've spoken to who feel this way.



> Learn not to lie jackass.



I do nothing of the sort jabroni


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832



> And WTF is a jagoff? Making things up again I see.



It's a term used by many police officers, mostly in New York City & Chicago as I have a friend who's a police officer for both cities.

It means prick, asshole, jackass & many more words.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. You don't waste your time, you just look up people who have left IM a long time ago and send them emails. OOOOookkkkkkkkaaayyyyy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they're not saying jackoff with an accent


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And WTF is a jagoff? Making things up again I see.




In JOhnny's defense, I have heard jag off on more than one non-consecutive occasion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> In JOhnny's defense, I have heard jag off on more than one non-consecutive occasion.


Actually I really don't cary Dale. In fact I'm going to call YOU a jagoff because since I'm so sick of that game now trying to beat you and ever since your advice my score is MUCH lower, LOL    J/K buddy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

It is a hit or miss deal.  If you catch it right you will get over 1400, if you don't you will get 0.  You should be able to get between 1300-1400 if you just get any seagull on the way up and hit the button as close to the ground as possible.  Also keep in mind that after the initial dive, if you hit the button twice relatively close to the ground it will shoot you like 300 in one shot.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I'm off work now, so I'll be back at it tomorrow. A good nights sleep, that's all I need- then I'll be flying low


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832



> Wait a minute. You don't waste your time, you just look up people who have left IM a long time ago and send them emails. OOOOookkkkkkkkaaayyyyy.



Is that the best you could come up with? 

I was actually looking to see if there were pics of any of you conceited know it all pricks in the galleries (which there were) & I noticed that there were many members who hadn't been here in a long time.

So I thought I'd give them a holler & see why they hadn't been around for such a long time. & I'm glad I did as to my surprise, some of them felt the way I do about how the quality of the forum has gone down.

& I didn't send them e-mails, I sent them quick PM's.

But as for pics of some of you guys, some of you don't have the right to criticise other ppl or their training methods.

I think many of you think you are all Schwarzenegger's when you're far from it.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2004)

don't you ever stop typing? I mean honestly has there been one person that has even come what agreed with you? how many people have to call BS before you concede. You have to be the most dellusional and stubborn mother fucker in the history of the internet. But hey I guess we are all wrong and you are right, is that the deal.. Just shut the fucc up, if you hate us and thikn we are wrong, then why respond. Just shut up will you please


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

gr81



> don't you ever stop typing? I mean honestly has there been one person that has even come what agreed with you? how many people have to call BS before you concede. You have to be the most dellusional and stubborn mother fucker in the history of the internet. But hey I guess we are all wrong and you are right, is that the deal.. Just shut the fucc up, if you hate us and thikn we are wrong, then why respond. Just shut up will you please



Personally I don't give a flying fuck what you believe asshole.

Now I know why Randy hates you're sorry ass.

I never said I was alwasy right, you have it backwards dude.

It's always you conceited Mother fuka's who think you're always right no matter what & everyone else is wrong.

Ppl have agreed with me, but through PM's.

I'm not being dellusional at all.

I received about 5 PM's this week from older members you wouldn't know.

I personally think you open you're fat mouth too much just like a few of these other pricks here.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2004)

> I received about 5 PM's this week from older members you wouldn't know.



hey genius, not sure if you have two brain cells to rub together but I have been here for over a year longer than you. Can't you just shut up, seriously, is that possible.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

gr81



> hey genius, not sure if you have two brain cells to rub together but I
> have been here for over a year longer than you. Can't you just shut up,
> seriously, is that possible.



That's a year too long for the rest of the members.

I think you need to shut your gangsta wannabe ass mouth up yourself.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2004)

oooh cut me I bleed.. gangsta wannabe, thats the best you can do? everyone here knows the deal, and that gives me solice. You on the other hand cant' stand that everyone disagrees with you and has no respect for you. Try bowing down for once and maybe you could earn some son, until then you will be nothing but a joke to everyone that reads your nonsense.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 23, 2004)

gr81



> oooh cut me I bleed.. gangsta wannabe, thats the best you can do? everyone here knows the deal, and that gives me solice. You on the other hand cant' stand that everyone disagrees with you and has no respect for you. Try bowing down for once and maybe you could earn some son, until then you will be nothing but a joke to everyone that reads your nonsense.



"real deal"? don't make me laugh.

I don't have a problem with ppl who disagree with me.

It seems that there are more than a few ppl on the forum who think they know everything, conceited, pricks who think they are always right & God's gift to humanity. 

I won't bow down to anyone.

I have my beliefs regarding certain issues & I stand by them no matter what.

As for what I write, it's all the truth.

For all I care you can shove a bong up your ass & smoke it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

> This is one of the many reason's I'm not on the forum very much.



Seriously, what can we do to finish the job?


----------



## jack52 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jagoff is just like jabroni, which I will start to use. Hell I thought it was a Pittsburgh word. 
Maybe Johnnny contacts these old members on his TV that shows what players actually intended to do. You can really feel the love in here today, man. I love this place!
Merry Christmas gents!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 24, 2004)

I like football.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

football is fun


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 24, 2004)

CamaroSuper6



> Seriously, what can we do to finish the job?



Things would be a lot better if you & your cronnies here would just shut their fuckn' fat, know it all mouth once in awhile.

There are about 5 assholes that bring the quality of this forum down & you happen to be one of them.


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 24, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I think the worst hit ever was when LT broke Joe Thiesman in half



Another good hit was when the Oakland Raiders Jack Tatum
hit New England Patriots Wide Receiver Darryl Stingley, 
permanently paralyzing Stingley from the waist down.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> CamaroSuper6
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Name 'em.  This could be real fun.


----------



## jack52 (Dec 24, 2004)

Did you notice how many times Johnnny's come backs had to do with your ass? A pattern? Johnnny's a rump ranger. How'd that kidney get infected anyway?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

That's it Jack, yur on the list.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Name 'em.  This could be real fun.


Hmmmm, I wonder if I'll be on the list


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is my guess...

Rock
Duncan Donuts
Camaro
I prolly used to be on the list, but not ne more
gr81
Possibly oaktown


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Name 'em. This could be real fun.



How about anyone with common sense?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Things would be a lot better if you & your cronnies here would just shut their fuckn' fat, know it all mouth once in awhile.



Sweet.  I feel like the Godfather or The Sopranos.

Come on guys, what can we call ourselves... we need a good name...?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Here is my guess...
> 
> Rock
> Duncan Donuts
> ...


Most definately Premier! He hates Premi. I'd say maybe P-funk, he's been on the fence.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Sweet.  I feel like the Godfather or The Sopranos.
> 
> Come on guys, what can we call ourselves... we need a good name...?


So I'm your crony now?!? I want to be the one with cronies!!! Wait, that didn't sound right


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

You can lick my cronies.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can lick my OWN cronies thank you!!!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Here is my guess...
> 
> Rock
> Duncan Donuts
> ...




good times gentelmen, we need to start our own IM Regime! today the internet, tmmorrow.. tha gallaxy!!! muuuuwa-hhaaaaaa


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's an idea, how about we get all the players to permanently end players careers from throat clothes lines, & chop blocks by all the linemen then we won't have any more football players or football.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2004)

I See................


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Aw crap. Johnnny's back


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

Who will be the leader?  I have moved on so I am not really in the group, although a couple well placed posts and I am back in I suppose.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be the leader


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*

** Let There Be Peace On Earth **












*Let there be peace on earth 

And let it begin with me 

Let there be peace on earth 

The peace that was meant to be 








With God as our Father 

Brothers all are we 

Let me walk with my brother 

In perfect harmony 








Let peace begin with me 

Let this be the moment now 

WIth every step I take 

Let this be my solemn vow 








To take each moment and live 

each moment in peace eternally 

Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me

*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> ** Let There Be Peace On Earth **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason that injun is sitting on the horse like that is because some redneck just shot his ass in the back.

Happy Holidays


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

Theres 7 of us with Prem and P-Funk...8 with Dale.. if he wants in


So if 7... it could be Sarcastic 7 er... something with "S"

If 8 it could be ... whatever..... 




Ill be boss... dont matter


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 24, 2004)

I see that some of the assholes are still lurking around on X-Mas eve

It turns out that I've been very good this year getting some nice gifts especially from my GF.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

Did you get a Beej?  A beej would be the best.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 25, 2004)

> It turns out that I've been very good this year getting some nice gifts especially from my GF.



Me too.  Your GF gives the best head ever.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Me too. Your GF gives the best head ever.


that was cold funny but cold lol.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 25, 2004)

> Rock
> Duncan Donuts
> Camaro
> I prolly used to be on the list, but not ne more
> ...



Close but oaktown isn't there.

You're forgetting gr81's bosom buddy Premier


----------



## Flex (Dec 25, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Seriously, what can we do to finish the job?



I'll kill him for $50


----------



## Flex (Dec 25, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Theres 7 of us with Prem and P-Funk...8 with Dale.. if he wants in
> 
> 
> So if 7... it could be Sarcastic 7 er... something with "S"
> ...



OH OH, can i be in!


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 25, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Me too.  Your GF gives the best head ever.



That was low


----------



## jack52 (Dec 25, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's it Jack, yur on the list.


First Christmas morning- now I'm on the list.I better stay out of Toronto. Next stop- Top of the list.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Me too.  Your GF gives the best head ever.


That was good!! I need to learn from you!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey Johnnny, I wanted to wish your hyperthyroidism a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

I think whoever can piss Johnnny off the most should be the leader


----------



## gr81 (Dec 25, 2004)

> I'll kill him for $50



I'd actually pay to kill him...lol


----------



## gr81 (Dec 25, 2004)

> I think whoever can piss Johnnny off the most should be the leader



thats gotta be either me or DD, us two have gotton to teh core of Johnnny the most... fuccin biatch


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't know. Premier can set him off pretty good now too.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

Oh, come on now...I'm certainly the frontrunner for that dignified honor


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 26, 2004)

Personally I think it's sad that you idiots waste your time on something so stupid & immature.


As I said a few of the older members sent me a PM saying that they were beginning to find the forum a waste of their time, one of the main reasons being is b/c of jackasses such as yourself.

& there have been a few recent members who have also sent me PM's saying the same thing that they were sick of the forum & found it to be a waste of time.

I haven't seen these certain ppl on here as often if at all lately.

At first I didn't understand what they were referring to, but now I do.

It's conceited, know it all, mutha fukas who bring down the quality of forums.

If I had time for my own forum, I would have stricter banning policies to keep it clean but I don't have time for one.

& personally I have more important things to do such as work, spending quality time with my girlfriend, hanging out with friends, eating, & of course actually going to the gym & picking up some barbells & dumbbells instead of yapping away about it.


----------



## Flex (Dec 26, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> a few of the older members sent me a PM saying that they were beginning to find the forum a waste of their time, one of the main reasons being is b/c of jackasses such as yourself.
> 
> & there have been a few recent members who have also sent me PM's saying the same thing that they were sick of the forum & found it to be a waste of time.
> I haven't seen these certain ppl on here as often if at all lately.




HA. No wait. HA. 

Ya RIGHT people pm you for ^.  Name one  






			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> If I had time for my own forum




I bet that'd be REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL fun ....considering you'd be the one and only member.



JJJone,
the reason people don't like you is because every time someone disagrees with you, THEY are wrong. 

Bottom line: you're a clown. Hop back on the circus wagon before they leave town and god forbid leave you behind.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I bet that'd be REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL fun ....considering you'd be the one and only member.


I'd definately be a member!!!    What's life without Johnnny to aggravate?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 26, 2004)

ppl do actually pm me but, since they aren't even on the board anymore, they asked me not to disclose their names.

& there've been some ppl who've just recently quit the forum who feel the same way.

I think you can figure out who.


For those who don't believe me I don't give a rats ass, & go fuck yourselves or maybe go fuck eachother would be more appropriate.


----------



## Flex (Dec 26, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ppl do actually pm me but, since they aren't even on the board anymore, they asked me not to disclose their names.
> 
> & there've been some ppl who've just recently quit the forum who feel the same way.
> 
> I think you can figure out who.



Um, no, i can't. 

Name one. Please.





			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> For those who don't believe me I don't give a rats ass, & go fuck yourselves or maybe go fuck eachother would be more appropriate.



And once again....
Someone (which happens to be me) disagrees with you, therefore I must be wrong. 

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE name just one person. What do you, or "they" care if you mention their names. "They" left the board, so "they" have no interest in keeping up "their" reputation. And even if "they" did, "they" only had a username, so its not like we'd ever know who "they" really were.



Johhhnie, you're schizophrenia is overpowering you again. Time for your meds.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 26, 2004)

@#$%$ and ^%&$* are just 2 of them.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 26, 2004)

Flex



> And once again....
> Someone (which happens to be me) disagrees with you, therefore I must be wrong.
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE name just one person. What do you, or "they" care if you mention their names. "They" left the board, so "they" have no interest in keeping up "their" reputation. And even if "they" did, "they" only had a username, so its not like we'd ever know who "they" really were.
> ...



Now I know why Randy doesn't like you.

You are conceited & think you know everything.

I as for schizophrenia there's nothing of the sort.

It's simply a matter of knowing when ppl are full of themselves, conceited & just generally assholes.

I've seen pictures of some of the ppl who talk the most shit & do all the insulting & criticising, & there's nothing special about them.

Some of them don't even look like they even train & they talk the most shit like they are Schwarzenegger.

Personally I've noticed that it's the generally quiet members who actually seem to have the better bodies on this forum.

I think all of their insults & criticisim is simply a diversion to distract ppl away from their poor physiques.

I don't see Robert DiMaggio insulting & criticising ppl. He advises ppl with good information, but he doesn't go around talking shit & insulting ppl. Another one with this characteristic is the G-Man who I haven't seen lately.

Like I said I don't care what anyone thinks.

I have several ppl who get along with me & not "pretending to be nice to me" as you so put it.

I converse with them on a regular basis online & not on the forum.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 26, 2004)

> Like I said I don't care what anyone thinks.



Then why do you spend entire threads whining about it?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn, Johnnny, you are a fucking idiot.



> have my squat back up to about 375lbs for 5 reps at 198lbs parallel to the floor. I said I didn't do squats when I was a teenager.



Bullshit.  You're some lying foreign queer who hasn't ever touched a weight.  The fact you still show up after claimin Ephedra wrecked your thyroid is hilarious, you should have bowed out after everyone in this forum including Chris Mason called you out, and Gopro asked you to disassociate himself from you (BUT GOPRO SAYS).  Now it seems you've jumped on Randy, who is probably ashamed that you've now taken him up in one of your PETA like causes.

 Hey, I have a thought; maybe your thyroid got hit in a game of football after someone closethlined you and it made you cry and you turned into an ignorant, lying, uneducated piece of homo trash who complains and accuses people of being mean in a game of football.

Is that what this thread is about?  Your Post Traumatic Stress Disorder of getting punked in a football game by one of the bigger, more talented, normal-functioning-thyroid guys? Stop bitching bitch, you tried to make peace with me by sending me a bunch of dick loving private messages telling me about all the impressive people you knew.  WHO CARES?  Here's something you need to learn:

"Smart people talk about ideas;
 Common people talk about facts;
 Mediocre people talk about people"

Johnny, you're so fucking mediocre that you can't even talk about people without talking about people by referencing other people to support the nonsense you say about the people.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

Ooh.. that was good.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 26, 2004)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

That was *very* good. I think that post needs to be made a sticky!


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

duncans donuts



> Bullshit. You're some lying foreign queer who hasn't ever touched a weight. The fact you still show up after claimin Ephedra wrecked your thyroid is hilarious, you should have bowed out after everyone in this forum including Chris Mason called you out, and Gopro asked you to disassociate himself from you (BUT GOPRO SAYS). Now it seems you've jumped on Randy, who is probably ashamed that you've now taken him up in one of your PETA like causes.



I don't need to prove myself to any of you jackasses here.

I was squatting over 415lbs for several reps before my thyroid incident.

Now my squats are at 375lbs for several reps at about a 200lb body weight like it or not.


Do you think that you insult me by calling me a lying foreign queer who's never picked up a weight?

You make me laugh, you should seriously consider getting your own talk show.
Everyone has one now a days.

If I'm a lying foreign queer who's never picked up a weight than I guess that makes you a steroid using juice monkey who needs drugs.

Personally you can shove that needle right up your ass, or may you should inject it into your brain as it may help you become more intelligent.



> Is that what this thread is about? Your Post Traumatic Stress Disorder of getting punked in a football game by one of the bigger, more talented, normal-functioning-thyroid guys? Stop bitching bitch, you tried to make peace with me by sending me a bunch of dick loving private messages telling me about all the impressive people you knew. WHO CARES? Here's something you need to learn:



Yeah I was just trying to make peace with you, but I realized something, once a conceited asshole, always a conceited asshole.

I hope that when you do play football, some 300lber squashes you like the bug that you are. I would just love to run over your ass but I'm done playing football as I have more important life matters to deal with such as work & buying a house, oh & actually training & not spending my time on the net simply talking about it.

& just for the record, my thyroid was functioning the whole time I had been playing football. If it wasn't functioning properly, there's no way I could've been 227lbs with around %15 BF & had the power & speed that I did.

But I don't mind I'm not as big, I don't need the extra bulk. I'm quite happy at 200lbs.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)

STFU fag


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> STFU fag



& Steroid enhanced loser is all I have to say to you

Fuck you


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

> Steroid enhanced loser is all I have to say to you



He doesnt use steroids.

Please get that in your head.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



>



 

camarosuper6

[wuote] He doesnt use steroids.

Please get that in your head. [/quote]

Yeah right, I will never believe that.

As I've said many times, you may think you kmow someone, but you might not know them as well as you think.

Duncans even said that it's not cool to talk about steroids b/c of sports or job or relatives. Which means that most ppl will keep it a secrect even from their wife, GF, best friend or brother.

That gives me all the info I need.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

I know my own brother.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6



> I know my own brother.



You're not with his sorry ass 24/7

So you have no idea when or where he shoves the needle in.

One of my team mates who still is a steroid user lived with his brother & had no idea that his older brother was using steroids.

His older brother always did his injections at a friends place who lived alone so none of his parents or siblings knew.

& my buddy was pissed at his older brother b/c he never shared any of his steroids or offered him cycles.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

Apparently you know it all.  Why do I even bother?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6



> Apparently you know it all. Why do I even bother?



I'm just taking a play out of your & the others playbook.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)

"Yes I do sir, what am I on?  You sir are on truth serum
Donuts I'm so jealous of you, please say you won't tell nobody
I'd be so embarrassed, I'm just absolutely terrified
That someone's gonna find out why I'm saying all these terrible
evil and awful mean things, it's my own insecurity!"


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> "Yes I do sir, what am I on? You sir are on truth serum
> Donuts I'm so jealous of you, please say you won't tell nobody
> I'd be so embarrassed, I'm just absolutely terrified
> That someone's gonna find out why I'm saying all these terrible
> evil and awful mean things, it's my own insecurity!"





But since you ask I'm guessing you maybe on Anadrol (oral), Testosterone Ethanate, Cypionate, Suspension, Propionate, or perhaps Testosterone Suspension (a blend of 4 testosterone's) which was pretty common for mass among my teammates.

Or maybe some D-Bol say 40-50mg/day  which was also common in stacks with other testosterones.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)

No, you aren't.  If you were you'd be big (and strong).


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> No, you aren't.  If you were you'd be big (and strong).



You really are dumb.

You asked 





> what am I on?



& I listed what you are probably on.

I never said I was on that stuff.

I was going to take a 2 month cycle of Suspension but I chose not to.

& you just proved that you think you need steroids to be big & strong from what you said above.

I'm currently benching about 280lbs for several reps at a body weight of 195lbs with a standing military press of 185lbs for several reps, & squatting about 375lbs for several reps.

Which I think is decent for someone who's training naturally & who lost 8lbs from having an appendix procedure.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)

> "Yes I do sir, what am I on? You sir are on truth serum
> Donuts I'm so jealous of you, please say you won't tell nobody
> I'd be so embarrassed, I'm just absolutely terrified
> That someone's gonna find out why I'm saying all these terrible
> evil and awful mean things, it's my own insecurity!"



You are really, really, really, fantastically stupid.  

stu·pid Pronunciation Key  (stpd, sty-)
adj. stu·pid·er, stu·pid·est

   1. Slow to learn or understand; obtuse.
   2. Dazed, stunned, or stupefied.
   3. Pointless; worthless: a Johnnny.

Notice the quote in what I said?  Why would something I say be in quotations, you dense fuck?  That quote was a metaphor of what you are saying on truth serum (it's actually a few lines from an Eminem song).  That you are jealous because I am bigger and stronger then you will ever be, and the only way you can rationalize my progress on a progam you disagree with (HIT) is that I'm on steroids.

You are green with envy.  And stop listing the weights you use, nobody cares.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans donuts



> Notice the quote in what I said? That quote was a metaphor of what you are saying on truth serum. That you are jealous because I am bigger and stronger then you will ever be, and the only way you can rationalize my progress on a progam you disagree with (HIT) is that I'm on steroids.



Now we got a dumbass who's trying to be an english professor.

I'm not jealous of you at all nor would I ever envy a conceited, know it all, jackass such as yourself.

I wouldn't want to look like you or be anything like you.

You should just come out with your steroid use, I read through your journal & I think it's just an excuse to brag about your enhanced lifts.

every few pages you say "I benched 400lbs", or "this week I did 415lbs" & "I did 430lbs on deadlifts".



I personally laugh at steroid users.

Most of my team mates now that they don't play anymore have quit using steroids & they also laugh at steroid users.

& we all train with HIT, but we spend more time training than we do running our mouths off like you & a few other members here.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



>


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

D&D,
I'll still kill him for $50.


Just sign on the dotted line:

___________________


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

> every few pages you say "I benched 400lbs", or "this week I did 415lbs" & "I did 430lbs on deadlifts




Isn't that what your supposed to do in a Journal?  Record your workouts?

Johnnny, when you assume something, you make an ass out of yourself.  You assume because Mike is big and strong that he uses Steroids. That is a very dangerous assumption.  Just like if I assume you like little boys because you are the size of one, that would be a very bad assumption (hopefully).

Just because he is bigger and stronger than you, doesnt mean his is on da juice.  He is bigger and stronger than me, as are quite a few people around here, but you dont see me jumping around calling everyone "juicers" because they are stronger.  

Here's one for you Ol Johnny boy.  GoPro has similar lifts to Duncan... does this mean your Idol GoPro is also on the juice?  

Quit being stubborn.  I dont care if you dont like me, or Mike, or Flex, or Dale, or Rock or whoever....quit making up bullshit.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6



> Isn't that what your supposed to do in a Journal? Record your workouts?
> 
> Johnnny, when you assume something, you make an ass out of yourself. You assume because Mike is big and strong that he uses Steroids. That is a very dangerous assumption. Just like if I assume you like little boys because you are the size of one, that would be a very bad assumption (hopefully).
> 
> ...



Never said he was stronger or bigger than me.

You guys assume that.

I to before my problem occured was about 227lbs with %14 BF & I was natural.

Many would consider me to be strong for my current body weight which is almost 10lbs lighter b/c of my appendix surgery.

I went into the OR at 200lbs & after the week I had lost 8lbs after not being able to eat food for 3 days.

I even had to take an extra week off from lifting.

I only lost about 5-10lbs from my 280lb bench when I was 200lbs. & my squat as I said is 375lbs for about 5 reps at a 192lb body weight.

So when you look at the numbers, they're pretty good. I hope to get back to my 325lbs bench but it's not the end of the world.

As for juicing, I think it becomes more obvious the more defensive someone gets when someone else suggests it.

Most ppl I've asked are pretty cool about it & admit to it b/c they see me frequently.

So it's not a big deal. I even told a lot of ppl I was going to take 2 months worth of Testosterone Suspension, no big dea.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

> So it's not a big deal. I even told a lot of ppl I was going to take 2 months worth of Testosterone Suspension, no big dea.




Maybe its not a big deal to you. But for someone like Duncan, who plans on playing 1-A ball, it is a big deal.  No one said steroids are wrong or bad. Im a police officer, and personally, I dont think steroids are an issue at all. However, when you make false accusations about someone using an illegal substance, they have every right to not want to be falsely accused.

In all reality, you making these blind accusations probably isnt a big deal at all.  Its the principle of the matter.  Every person is innocent until proven guilty, and you have zero evidence.  

Im really growing tired of this petty flaming war with you Johnnny, and Im sure the rest of my "cronies" have better things to do with their time as well.  You have the right to your opinion, but you need to learn to take advice as well as you dish it out.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> As for juicing, I think it becomes more obvious the more defensive someone gets when someone else suggests it.
> 
> Most ppl I've asked are pretty cool about it & admit to it b/c they see me frequently.




So which one is it, you ignorant fool?

They are "on" when they are defensive?

or

They are "on" when they are cool about it and admit to it?

or do you still "laugh at steroid users. Most of my team mates now that they don't play anymore have quit using steroids & they also laugh at steroid users"


I'll repeat myself, you, Jonyyy, are a clown.


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I'm currently benching about 280lbs for several reps at a body weight of 195lbs with a standing military press of 185lbs for several reps, & squatting about 375lbs for several reps




So? Who gives a fuck?  

You want a cookie?

Joneee, do us a favor and keep your mouth shut, or in this case, your fingers off the keyboard. Everytime you speak, or in this case, type, the world becomes a dumber place.

Actually, i don't even hafta tell you that though, right? you're a "real" bodybuilder and must be in the gym now, not behind your computer. 
Or perhaps you're out there buying a house (on Monopoly) or hanging out with your "girlfriend" Rosie Palms and her five sisters. 

Who do you HONESTLY think is the fucking retard here (no offense to retards. refering so Joniii as such only brings them down)? Could it just POSSIBLY be that you are POSSIBLY wrong, EVER? Nope, it MUST be the 20 people that disagree with you in every single thread. Oh wait, i forgot, you have all those mystery former IM'ers who agree with you. My fault


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> So which one is it, you ignorant fool?
> 
> They are "on" when they are defensive?
> 
> ...



or were you still thinking about running test like you mentioned before?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

i have just winessed some of the most vicious hits in im history


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)

Johnnny, you're a pity-whore.  Your excuses about appendix this and thyroid that make you look like a whiney bitch with sand irritating your pussy.  People around here all the time are tearing this and tendonitis that, and they work through it like men.  

If you're so impressive, post some pictures up dickhead.  Nobody believes you are as strong as you say because you don't back it up, you just accuse people of steroid use because you're fucking green with envy when you see what they do and fabricate stories of the professional athletes you meet and the amounts of weight you lift and how impressive you were at 14 percent body fat at 227 pounds (of course, a long time ago you told me you were 11 percent at that exact same weight, but you're a pathetic liar so I've come to expect that).

Do you think anyone here believes you are anymore than 150 pound half literate bitch with MS?  Do you think we actually believe you look as good as Flex, Premiere, P-Funk, Camaro, Rock, or anyone else here who has the fucking nuts to post up pictures and not make excuses?

I'd say it's put up or shut up time, but we all know you won't put up (pics of yourself) and we can be fucking sure you won't shut up, but we can all hope and pray that you will and finally bow out after making a clown out of yourself for the last time, retiring in humiliation and shame.



> D&D,
> I'll still kill him for $50.



Yeah, better do it before Johnnny wacks me in a game of football, slip some Ephedra in his herbal tea or something


----------



## Twigz (Dec 27, 2004)

Weird:

Johnnny posted 12/23 Squat 375lbs at 5 reps, body weight 198
                      12/27 Squat 375lbs at several reps weight 200
                      12/27 previous weight 227lbs at 15%BF and a few posts later you say it 14% BF. 
                      12/27 Bench280 at several reps,bodyweight195,military             press 185 at several reps, squat 375 at several reps then you later post that bench 270-275 squat same, and your body weihgt at 192lbs

im confused


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Do you think anyone here believes you are anymore than 150 pound half literate bitch with MS?




What did Albob ever do to you?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

CamaroSuper6



> Maybe its not a big deal to you. But for someone like Duncan, who plans on playing 1-A ball, it is a big deal. No one said steroids are wrong or bad. Im a police officer, and personally, I dont think steroids are an issue at all. However, when you make false accusations about someone using an illegal substance, they have every right to not want to be falsely accused.



Over half of the NCAA football players are on steroids so don't feed me that bullshit. There are many ways around it.

My cousin while at Florida State was friends with a couple of the football players through a mutual friend. & they told my cousin any time that he wanted some juice, all he had to do was ask.

I will continue to believe that Duncan is using juice. Most ppl don't excel in their lifts or body weight naturally as quickly as he did.

It happens to them over time. Just as it took almost 6yrs for me to reach 227lbs with around %12BF with a 34 inch waist at 5ft10.




> In all reality, you making these blind accusations probably isn't a big deal at all. Its the principle of the matter. Every person is innocent until proven guilty, and you have zero evidence.



I may have 0 evidence, but I stay strong by my beliefs & have known far too many steroid users that I can point out one if I see one or if I see someone who gains 20 quality pounds in 2 or 3 months & power explodes within 1 month.

Not natural my friend.



> Im really growing tired of this petty flaming war with you Johnnny, and Im sure the rest of my "cronies" have better things to do with their time as well. You have the right to your opinion, but you need to learn to take advice as well as you dish it out.



You're growing tired of this flaming war?  

You guys started this shit with me a long time ago.

Always on my case, following me around looking to cause trouble.

So don't give me that shit.

I tried to make peace, but you & your cronies continue to act like you know everything.

I personally think you were a poor choice for a moderator as you don't set good examples.

I've received a recent PM from someone (who does not wish to get involved) who thinks that you guys on more than one occasion have crossed the line with myself & other members


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)

> It happens to them over time. Just as it took almost 6yrs for me to reach 227lbs with around %12BF with a 34 inch waist at 5ft10.





He changed his weight and bodyfat percentage AGAIN.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> Do you think anyone here believes you are anymore than 150 pound half literate bitch with MS?



Do you really think I give a flying fuck what a dumbassed juice monkey & a few conceited gym rat cronnies think?

Hell no. So with that said 

So fuck you, you can shove that needle up your ass. :


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> He changed his weight and bodyfat percentage AGAIN.



You point out such petty things.

My body fat was always between %12-%14 & my body weight fluctiated between 225-230lbs.

Usually the body fat would slightly go up give or take a couple of %'s when my weight would slightly go up give or take a few lbs.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Over half of the NCAA football players are on steroids



Prove it.





			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I will continue to believe that Duncan is using juice.





Why? Because he's bigger and stronger than you'll EVER be?






			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> Most ppl don't excel in their lifts or body weight naturally as quickly as he did.




Sure they do. It's called progression. It comes with hardwork and a good diet.






			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I may have 0 evidence, but I stay strong by my beliefs & have known far too many steroid users that I can point out one if I see one




Ok, now you've just solidified yourself as the biggest jackass of all time. 







			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> You guys started this shit with me a long time ago.




Um, that's cuz you say ridiculous/biased/unfactual bullshit in EVERY post.





			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I've received a recent PM from someone (who does not wish to get involved) who thinks that you guys on more than one occasion have crossed the line with myself & other members




Another one of your "friends"? I told you, jooone, Rosie Palms and her 5 sisters don't count. 


Do us ALL a favor, joneee, find a new forum , because you contribute NOTHING, except a chance for most other IMer's to flame.  Perhaps find a forum for pathological liars and bullshitters. 
If not, as Tony Montana said, "Why don't jou try stickin' jo head, up jo ass, and see if it fits"


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Do me a favor Flex, you should go suck all of your boyrfriend's cock's here & then bend over for them.


----------



## Twigz (Dec 27, 2004)

Ok, im still confused, and now its 227lbs and 12%BF.


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Do me a favor Flex, you should go suck all of your boyrfriend's cock's here & then bend over for them.



good one   



Do you honestly ever wonder why EVERYONE disagrees with you about EVERYTHING?

You honestly think it's EVERYONE else that is out of their minds?

Get a fuckin' clue.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Like I said Flex, go get fucked by your cronnies.

You guys are all made for eachother.

You all know everything everyone else is wrong no matter what.

So with that said I've wasted enough time on this for today, it's lucky my boss gave us a paid vacation so he could go to Florida.

Go fuck yourself Flex & your cronnies

I'm waiting for some buddies to watch Monday Night football


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

I say we run a train n Johnnny's mamma.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

Premier go fuck yourself


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I say we run a train n Johnnny's mamma.



Can't.

I killed the bitch.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Can't.
> 
> I killed the bitch.



Coooooooooooold Blooooooooooooooded LOL


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Coooooooooooold Blooooooooooooooded



*BANG BANG*

King Kong ain't got SHIT on me!

I'm Rick James, Bitch.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

lol....


Damn it Johnnny, that hurt. I am an excellent Moderator.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6



> lol....
> 
> 
> Damn it Johnnny, that hurt. I am an excellent Moderator.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> camarosuper6


Even his smilies don't make sense.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 27, 2004)

rock4832

It might've helped if you actually included what Camarosuper6 wrote



> lol....
> 
> 
> Damn it Johnnny, that hurt. I am an excellent Moderator.



The smiley's are pretty simple but I guess it's too difficult for a dumbass to understand.

The  smiley meaning Camaro is crazy for thinking he's an excellent moderator.

The  smiley was meaning that we should bow down to Camaro for being an excellent moderator.

& the  was me being sarcastic that we should bow down to Camaro for being an excellent moderator.

But as I said some things are just too difficult for a dumbass to understand.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yeah, your right Johnnny. I'm a roid using dumbass. That's why everyone hates me and argues EVERYTHING I say. Oh no wait, that's you. Hmmm....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 28, 2004)

OK, this thread has gone on long enough.


----------

